# Introducing our newest team member - Beeca Milles



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Afternoon,

AIB are thrilled to announce the appointment of our newest team member, Becca Milles.

Read more here: https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/beccamilles

Many thanks again to all members for your continued support.

Leah Burt
AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

This is a bit like Tinder - for car insurance :chuckle:


----------

